# A few questions?



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently got approved for my insurance and will begin therapy anew in the coming weeks (I was in therapy about four years ago), but I have a few concerns. (Please also keep in mind my questions are about therapy for a vast amount of disorders in general as social anxiety is far from the last thing I need assistance with.) 

First off, I dislike medication and believe in hinders long-term success. I'd like to ask of my therapist not to take this route with me unless absolutely necessary, and I'm a little curious. Has anyone else had lasting success without medication in their therapy or any insight as to why I should give medication another try? 

Secondly, I'd like to get the most out of my therapy and build a constructive plan on treating my symptoms as effectively as possible. How should I go about asking for this sort of thing? I had also gotten lucky enough with my first (and last) therapist and was wondering; are there any signs of a bad therapist I should be on the look-out for? 

And my final questions; I know my disorders make up a vast amount of my personality that I greatly enjoy. Is it possible to maintain parts of myself I enjoy but make the negative a bit more tolerable? Has anyone else had experience with this?

Thank you all for any and all advice and input, I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## AnnaNora (Feb 15, 2014)

PocketoAlice said:


> I recently got approved for my insurance and will begin therapy anew in the coming weeks (I was in therapy about four years ago), but I have a few concerns. (Please also keep in mind my questions are about therapy for a vast amount of disorders in general as social anxiety is far from the last thing I need assistance with.)
> 
> First off, I dislike medication and believe in hinders long-term success. I'd like to ask of my therapist not to take this route with me unless absolutely necessary, and I'm a little curious. Has anyone else had lasting success without medication in their therapy or any insight as to why I should give medication another try?
> 
> ...


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Interesting comment. Disliking medication is always subjective, and it always takes time to find the right medication. (Though some are lucky) It took me about 2 or 3 times to find one that didn't make me feel suppressed/restricted in creativity and personality. Doctors and medication alike, you have the right to decipher if they're not working for you through experience. But one thing to consider is that medication in long term success is dependent on the actions you take towards a healthier and consistent lifestyle.

Also it really depends on what your disorders are, for example, someone with bipolar disorder will often be prescribed lithium and that is a known brain changing substance. But always ask your doctor about said medications and why he/she thinks it would value you more, rather than looking up reviews by people on it since that is also subjective.

They said medication is around 70% more effective when committing to a plan of action after all.

Devising a routine or therapy based on your problems is relevant to CBT, exposure therapy. And from my personal experience, the process of CBT helped me learn more about myself which gave me the insight to rid secondary disorders like Trich and BDD, (obsessive compulsive disorders) as well as a huge portion of social anxiety. That said it, issues you are presently experiencing are much more easily solvable rather than responsibilities you wish to meet, and haven't experienced yet such as going to school per-say a fear of the unknown or failure. Fears like this may be targeted easier with help from anti anxiety medication.

All in all, you should feel enlightened to take advantage of your resources, it is your right as a patient and as a human being.


----------

